# 1991 Honda Prelude - Stalling Issue



## GeordiLaforge (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone. I hope some one can shed some light on my problem here. I have a 1991 Honda Prelude Model S (2.0L-Fuel Injected). My car won't start after the car is driven for 15-20 minutes and turned off, or I stall it by accident. It turns over (and its very strong) but just doesn't catch. I replaced the fuel pump, since this all started due to the fuel pump. I just changed the coolant temperature sensor and it seems to help a little, but still has the symptoms. 
When the car stalls, I have to let it sit...almost as if it needs to cool down...before it starts up with no problem. When we have the deep cold 
(-15 degrees celsius or so) the time to start up again is a minute or so, but now as spring rolls in, it takes about 5 minutes or longer. All tune up parts have been replaced which includes fuel filter, air filter, distributor cap and rotor, wires, thermostat, both oxygen sensors, and fluids. 
If some one who has a 3rd generation prelude (88-91) and has experienced these, please let me know. I own the Honda Service manual for this car, but it doesn't trouble shoot this specific issue. :4-dontkno


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning GeordiLaforge, your problem is symptomatic of low compression, I would suggest doing a compression check on it.
Chances are your exhaust valves have a problem.
It is common for exhaust valves to "burn" when fuelflow is low.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

can,t remember what its called but it could also be a electronic problem what is it called.......... em............ but there is a device used to be under the dash that oversees the engine etc, and there very expensive


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

A faulty power transister in the distributor will do this(heats up and shuts off).This is tough to trouble shoot.Easist fix is to replace with reman'd distributor.But not cheap.Tony.b99 may be thinking of main efi relay also a common problem but not usally heat related.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

ok I think its the engin managment system(I had the same problem with my honda accord)


----------



## GeordiLaforge (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help. 

The problem ended up being the main relay. Not cheap either, but it was worth it since it got 2 mechanics stuck on a test drive when they tried to stall the car to diagnose the problem. It got better when it took 3 mechanics to actually trouble shoot the car. So far..knock on wood...haven't had the stalling return. I have looked at the other suggestions to prevent the issue from returning.

Thanks again.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon GeordiLaforge, interesting, thanks for the info.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

